
Mark Cuban: ‘No Meetings. No Phone Calls. All Because of Email’ - huan9huan
https://journal.thriveglobal.com/mark-cuban-no-meetings-no-phone-calls-everything-is-email-afbed0679311
======
huan9huan
MC: Today is the youngest I will be. Live like it. Interesting man and
interesting lifestyle.

